# Gargantuan Brood Chamber Drawback



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Do you have a hive that is out of honey this winter. Just place it over the hive and they will move up to consume it. By the end of winter it should be mostly gone.


----------



## balhanapi (Aug 22, 2006)

Cut comb would be my preference. 

So they are doing well? nice to see them thriving.

Do you intend to keep them that way? How do they fare as compared to other hives? 
I am thinking of building double deep frames , keep two hive bodies on top of each other and let them go.. Do you think it will work? 

Sorry for so many questions..


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

odfrank said:


> How do you extract the giant frames from the honey bound box? Maybe I should replace them with foundation less for cutcomb. Maybe I can strap them into my radial extractor.


Or maybe you could cut them down to standard deep super size and extract them or use them somewhere else.

Do you build your own equipment? I haven't seen a frame that large since I saw the last Jumbo Dadant that I saw in Ohio. That sure was a bear of a super of honey to take off for Apiary Inspection.

Another thought is that if you have an extractor that these frames will fit into, you probably should place a couple of shorter frames in between every two jumbo frames, so the comb will be supported during extracting.

One theory behind the Jumbo Dadant frames is that bees do better on frames of continuous comb, rather than a number of shorter frames. Is that why you have these in your outfit?


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

just out of curiosity what do one of those frames weigh?


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Oliver, I think you're just showing off. Of course, if I had comb as beautiful as that I'd show it off too.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

jeff123fish said:


> just out of curiosity what do one of those frames weigh?


Too much... I think I might be able to fit them in my extractor, clamped down. If so, I will weigh them. They are the depth of two deep foundations, so double a 9 1/8" frame.


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Barry Digman said:


> Oliver, I think you're just showing off. Of course, if I had comb as beautiful as that I'd show it off too.


DAH !!!!! YEAH !!!!!!! That looks like 30# of honey...

Is that 13 frames in their ? 13 X 30 = WOW Factor, of 390 LBS... in 1 box ?

olfrank you better keep those girls..


----------

